
WiFi firmware bug affects laptops, smartphones, routers, gaming devices - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.zdnet.com/article/wifi-firmware-bug-affects-laptops-smartphones-routers-gaming-devices/
======
inetknght
Link to disclosure from within the article:

[https://embedi.org/blog/remotely-compromise-devices-by-
using...](https://embedi.org/blog/remotely-compromise-devices-by-using-bugs-
in-marvell-avastar-wi-fi-from-zero-knowledge-to-zero-click-rce/)

------
crishoj
“The researcher says the firmware function to scan for new WiFi networks
launches automatically every five minutes, making exploitation trivial. All an
attacker has to do is send malformed WiFi packets to any device with a Marvell
Avastar WiFi chipset and wait until the function launches, to execute
malicious code and take over the device.”

------
jimijazz
How to know and what to do if my device is affected? Tried googling the
chipset name and model with the samsung keyword but didn't get any meaningful
results...

(I've got Samsung J2 prime)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
A quick look at the coverage suggests this chipset isn't used in phones - some
Samsung Chromebooks, though.

~~~
programbreeding
Samsung Galaxy J1 smartphone is listed in the article. J2 isn't but just
pointing out that at least one phone is on there.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Good point! I see digging through Ifixit teardowns that the Samsung Galaxy Tab
3 7.0 3G used this chipset[1], along with the original Chromecast[2].

1:
[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung+Galaxy+Tab+3+7.0+3G+...](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung+Galaxy+Tab+3+7.0+3G+Teardown/17357)

2:
[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Chromecast+2015+Teardown/501...](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Chromecast+2015+Teardown/50189)

------
arkadiyt
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18946292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18946292)

